

3-D sketching system revolutionizes design interaction and collaboration - saticmotion
http://phys.org/news/2014-08-spectacular-d-revolutionizes-interaction-collaboration.html

======
saticmotion
Video: [http://www.hyve3d.com/uncategorized/hyve3d-at-
siggraph-2014/](http://www.hyve3d.com/uncategorized/hyve3d-at-siggraph-2014/)

(Short) paper:
[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2656325&picked=formats&CFI...](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2656325&picked=formats&CFID=401342310&CFTOKEN=84512581)

